# The Nord Stream Pipelines have been Destroyed



## Janoy Cresva (Sep 29, 2022)

I feel bad for you yuropeans. Seems like WW3 is just a matter of time at this point.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 29, 2022)

My money is on Russia. Although it’s quite possible it was a CIA job to make it look like Russia.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Sep 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> My money is on Russia. Although it’s quite possible it was a CIA job to make it look like Russia.


I voted CIA. The great satan


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 29, 2022)

Russian saturation divers in non Russian waters....highly unlikely.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> My money is on Russia. Although it’s quite possible it was a CIA job to make it look like Russia.


Why would Russia do it? That only hurts Russia. Russia could have easily stopped supplying natural gas, create a huge demand this winter in Europe and then make a fortune on filling that demand.


----------



## TurboJet (Sep 29, 2022)

Well that's an interesting development, and just before winter no less. 🤔


----------



## Yano (Sep 29, 2022)

The way I see it is , Biden called Obama , Obama called George Soros. Soros conjured up the ghost of Aleister Crowley. Crowley held a seance and got Hugo Chavez on the phone and had him use his hacking ability, which we all witnessed used on the voting machines last election ,to enter NASA's top secret space laser program  and alter it to create a mind control beam he used on Patrick Duffy!

 Yes thee Patrick Duffy boys n girls to sabotage the Nordstream Pipeline .... this wasn't the work any top secret organization ... oh no ,, this was done by the Man from Atlantis !!


----------



## Yano (Sep 29, 2022)

In all honesty I dont think the Russians would need to send SAT divers to wreck it they control the pressure and flow.

 Dropping the pressure enough could start to cause undue stress ,  the crush pressure at those depths is staggering.

Then all they would have to do is throw out safety protocols and bring the flow back up faster than it was supposed to be, that can throw any free span of submarine pipeline into a vortex induced vibration , that further cracks  the casing , rupture and ductile fractures start to form , pipe wall gets breached and you have a loss of containment event.

My bet is on the Russians trying to use it as a diversion or a way to cycle news and scare the EU. It's a very visual and visceral way for them to see their "heat" being cut off and wasted. Its not just politicians words you can watch the ocean boil.



			https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/1475921719837718


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> The way I see it is , Biden called Obama , Obama called George Soros. Soros conjured up the ghost of Aleister Crowley. Crowley held a seance and got Hugo Chavez on the phone and had him use his hacking ability, which we all witnessed used on the voting machines last election ,to enter NASA's top secret space laser program  and alter it to create a mind control beam he used on Patrick Duffy!
> 
> Yes thee Patrick Duffy boys n girls to sabotage the Nordstream Pipeline .... this wasn't the work any top secret organization ... oh no ,, this was done by the Man from Atlantis !!
> View attachment 29148
> ...


and sadly far right GQP and the rest of the Trumpers that are Qanuts believe conspiracy theories not much different than what you just outlined.

and before I hurt feelers, Im not saying all Trumpers are Qanuts, Im making a distinction between Trumpers and Qanut Trumpers is all.


----------



## Yano (Sep 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> and sadly far right GQP and the rest of the Trumpers that are Qanuts believe conspiracy theories not much different than what you just outlined.
> 
> and before I hurt feelers, Im not saying all Trumpers are Qanuts, Im making a distinction Trumpers and Qanut Trumpers is all.


I hear folks around here are in luck though if  they are still lookin to buy a dog ... Marjorie Taylor Green's husband filed for divorce haaaahahaah 

Any one want a cheap old pitbull with a nasty bark and a jaw like the kid from Mask  ? haahahaah


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> I hear folks around here are in luck though if  they are still lookin to buy a dog ... Marjorie Taylor Green's husband filed for divorce haaaahahaah
> 
> Any one want a cheap old pitbull with a nasty bark and a jaw like the kid from Mask  ? haahahaah


I saw that headline and thought to myself, duh, of course he's leaving her crazy ass. She looks like a midget man with blonde hair and she's fucking insane/completely ignorant.


----------



## Yano (Sep 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I saw that headline and thought to myself, duh, of course he's leaving her crazy ass. She looks like a midget man with blonde hair and she's fucking insane/completely ignorant.


 No shit , I wouldnt care what kind of freaky shit that bitch was down for in the boudoir , she got to GO !!!


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> No shit , I wouldnt care what kind of freaky shit that bitch was down for in the boudoir , she got to GO !!!


I'm surprised he didn't murder her. She acts like a loud mouthed ignorant bat shit crazy attention whore every day when she is in the public eye. If she acts likes that at home I don't what would keep a sane guy from putting her out of her misery.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 29, 2022)

In legal and criminal law the idea of Qui bono prevails. Who benefits?

Not Russia. They can just turn the gas off and not damage the infrastructure. But the gas is financing their war, so they wouldn't do that

Not Europe. They are about to freeze their asses off this winter.

The US benefits from increased gas sales and greater reliance of other NATO countries on the US.

So if we are operating based on who benefits strategically, it's the US.

No evidence of that...just logic.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 29, 2022)

Joliver said:


> In legal and criminal law the idea of Qui bono prevails. Who benefits?
> 
> Not Russia. They can just turn the gas off and not damage the infrastructure. But the gas is financing their war, so they wouldn't do that
> 
> ...


Ima kick you in the balls bitch


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Why would Russia do it? That only hurts Russia. Russia could have easily stopped supplying natural gas, create a huge demand this winter in Europe and then make a fortune on filling that demand.


Russia has been periodically reducing gas flow through the pipeline to put pressure on the west.  Earlier this month they shut down the pipeline completely.

They likely decided that since the pipelines were shut down anyway, they could blow them up and try to blame Ukraine (or the US) to have the west put pressure on them.

It also could have been the US, because they stand to profit from selling their own natural gas to Europe.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Ima kick you in the balls bitch
> View attachment 29152



Is now a bad time to mention that I'm the homewrecker that is now dating Marjorie Taylor green? We're in love, man.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 29, 2022)

if Russia built it I am sure it is a piece of shit, with cheap, shitty maintenance, like the other shit they built. Thing probably just self destructed. Scares me they have so many weapons, and nukes


----------



## Yano (Sep 29, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> if Russia built it I am sure it is a piece of shit, with cheap, shitty maintenance, like the other shit they built. Thing probably just self destructed. Scares me they have so many weapons, and nukes


Thats my thinking on their nukes ,, so far every fucking thing they have pulled out of storage has been a hulking hunk of shit. 

I bet if Putin does set some of them rusty ole fuckers off a few crash right back down on Russia like bad fireworks.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 29, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> if Russia built it I am sure it is a piece of shit, with cheap, shitty maintenance, like the other shit they built. Thing probably just self destructed. Scares me they have so many weapons, and nukes



Apparently, the swedes detected 2 separate explosions that both registered ~2 on the Richter scale.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> Thats my thinking on their nukes ,, so far every fucking thing they have pulled out of storage has been a hulking hunk of shit.
> 
> I bet if Putin does set some of them rusty ole fuckers off a few crash right back down on Russia like bad fireworks.


Exactly what I think too.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> Thats my thinking on their nukes ,, so far every fucking thing they have pulled out of storage has been a hulking hunk of shit.
> 
> I bet if Putin does set some of them rusty ole fuckers off a few crash right back down on Russia like bad fireworks.


Russia will be the first has-been super power to nuke itself and then march off the field declaring victory, lol


Just need some Benny Hill music playing while it happens, lol


----------



## quackattack (Sep 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> Thats my thinking on their nukes ,, so far every fucking thing they have pulled out of storage has been a hulking hunk of shit.
> 
> I bet if Putin does set some of them rusty ole fuckers off a few crash right back down on Russia like bad fireworks.


You may be right but I certainly don't want to find out.


----------



## Big-paul (Sep 29, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Apparently, the swedes detected 2 separate explosions that both registered ~2 on the Richter scale.


Not to mention Russian activity  near the site of those explosions.

Putin has 2 choices. Win and live, or lose and die.  My guess  is his life is pretty  important  to him.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 29, 2022)

america deep state cunts


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 29, 2022)

Big-paul said:


> Not to mention Russian activity  near the site of those explosions.
> 
> Putin has 2 choices. Win and live, or lose and die.  My guess  is his life is pretty  important  to him.


Who reported Russian activity in the area?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 29, 2022)

I don’t care who did it I’m blaming the 152 weird made up genders. 
We need to all go round them up from trans to non-binary. Worst thing that happens is we find it I was wrong but on the bright side we’ve eliminated all the weird made up genders


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I don’t care who did it I’m blaming the 152 weird made up genders.
> We need to all go round them up from trans to non-binary. Worst thing that happens is we find it I was wrong but on the bright side we’ve eliminated all the weird made up genders


I learned my kids high school recognizes “furies” as a gender. These fucking weirdos wear collars and don’t talk. Just make sounds. 

That’s not as hot as it sounds either. All these freaks are the ugly losers that use to mind their own business and hide back when BULLYING was the norm. Shit flew off the rails when they rolled out the anti-bullying campaign. Now there’s nothing stopping the weird from getting out of control.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I learned my kids high school recognizes “furies” as a gender. These fucking weirdos wear collars and don’t talk. Just make sounds.
> 
> That’s not as hot as it sounds either. All these freaks are the ugly losers that use to mind their own business and hide back when BULLYING was the norm. Shit flew off the rails when they rolled out the anti-bullying campaign. Now there’s nothing stopping the weird from getting out of control.




Let's send them to Russia


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 30, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Let's send them to Russia


Honestly, it’s so weird here that I think the Russians are the “good guys”. Like they set Putin up to *look* bad simply because he doesn’t give into all this bullshit weirdness. Who the fuck knows anymore.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Honestly, it’s so weird here that I think the Russians are the “good guys”. Like they set Putin up to *look* bad simply because he doesn’t give into all this bullshit weirdness. Who the fuck knows anymore.



Maybe they are the "good guys" or maybe not. Doesn't really matter. 

My buddy was talking about some potential "Orwellian nightmare dystopian future" and how we're edging closer towards it everyday.

I said: "Vanderbilt University, one of the most prominent research hospitals in the United States--located in the deep, red south-- gave a 13 year old girl a hysterectomy and double mastectomy last year, then gave her testosterone and said she's a boy...and we're all supposed to sit here quietly and clap or lose our jobs. The dystopia isn't 'coming,' it's is here." 

I'm rooting for total collapse. 👍🏻


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 30, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Maybe they are the "good guys" or maybe not. Doesn't really matter.
> 
> My buddy was talking about some potential "Orwellian nightmare dystopian future" and how we're edging closer towards it everyday.
> 
> ...


Total collapse sounds good. Looking at the general population, there’s some easy pickings out there. I think a lot of us would make some pretty decent Warlords. I don’t know what I would do without my iPhone though. My natural dopamine would be zero without the “likes” and “follows”.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Total collapse sounds good. Looking at the general population, there’s some easy pickings out there. I think a lot of us would make some pretty decent Warlords. I don’t know what I would do without my iPhone though. My natural dopamine would be zero without the “likes” and “follows”.



I completely agree. 

Regarding the likes: put a bunch of furries in a cage and when you need affirmation, drag jumper cables over the bars until they exalt you. This tip and many more in my upcoming book: "Doomsday: making lemonade out fire and brimstone." It's printed on birch bark so it's a great ignition source 👍🏻.


----------



## Nodus1 (Sep 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Honestly, it’s so weird here that I think the Russians are the “good guys”. Like they set Putin up to *look* bad simply because he doesn’t give into all this bullshit weirdness. Who the fuck knows anymore.


Yeah. The ex-KGB screw who's held complete power in the country for the last 20 years is the good guy. Makes sense.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 30, 2022)

There is undersea CCTV footage before the explosion....the stills are.... disturbing 😔.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 30, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> Yeah. The ex-KGB screw who's held complete power in the country for the last 20 years is the good guy. Makes sense.


You can argue if you’d like. 

I got a counter point for you though. Ready to hear it? Here we go, bud. 

Joe Biden is President of the United States. Leader of the free world. 

Still feel righteous about thinking we’re the “good guys”? Joe Biden. President.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Who reported Russian activity in the area?



Not to be an ass here, but the US Navy 6th fleet recently HAPPENED to be doing exercises and "research" with "mock explosives" off the coast of Denmark where the pipeline blew up. 

They TOTALLY would have been in the PERFECT position to see any Russian false flag operations. 

You just got PWNED, bro. 









						BALTOPS 22: A Perfect Opportunity for Research and Resting New Technology  - Seapower
					

BALTIC SEA — A significant focus of BALTOPS every year is the demonstration of NATO mine hunting capabilities, and this year the U.S. Navy continues to use the exercise as an opportunity to test emerging technology, U.S. Naval Forces Europe-Africa...




					seapowermagazine.org


----------



## GreenAmine (Sep 30, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> Russia will be the first has-been super power to nuke itself and then march off the field declaring victory, lol
> 
> 
> Just need some Benny Hill music playing while it happens, lol


----------



## Nodus1 (Sep 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You can argue if you’d like.
> 
> I got a counter point for you though. Ready to hear it? Here we go, bud.
> 
> ...


Hey, bud. I got something for 'ya:

There's Bad Guy and Worse Guy. Can 'ya handle that?

I forgot to mention; congrats to Worse Guy on his hastily assembled referendum in a heavily depopulated active war zone. Good stuff.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 30, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> Hey, bud. I got something for 'ya:
> 
> There's Bad Guy and Worse Guy. Can 'ya handle that?
> 
> I forgot to mention; congrats to Worse Guy on his hastily assembled referendum in a heavily depopulated active war zone. Good stuff.



How do you know everything the bought and paid for mainstream media tells you is the truth?

He's a world leader so i'm sure he's just as corrupt as any of them, but propaganda against our enemies is nothing new.  They want you to hate what they hate. They hate steroids too by the way.

And for the record, Putin, Biden and pretty much any of the political scumbags of the world could die tomorrow and i wouldn't give a good god damn.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 30, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> Hey, bud. I got something for 'ya:
> 
> There's Bad Guy and Worse Guy. Can 'ya handle that?
> 
> I forgot to mention; congrats to Worse Guy on his hastily assembled referendum in a heavily depopulated active war zone. Good stuff.


Lol. Ok. We’re down to the battle of Bad Guy vs Worse Guy. Really? By what metric are we using on rating the WORLD LEADERS. And we just sit back and watch. Unbelievable. 

Our Bad Guy needs to fucking go. Having a GOOD leader would definitely make the impeding Russia vs US war a little more black and white.


----------



## Nodus1 (Sep 30, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> How do you know everything the bought and paid for mainstream media tells you is the truth?
> 
> He's a world leader so i'm sure he's just as corrupt as any of them, but propaganda against our enemies is nothing new.  They want you to hate what they hate. They hate steroids too by the way.
> 
> And for the record, Putin, Biden and pretty much any of the political scumbags of the world could die tomorrow and i wouldn't give a good god damn.


How do you assume I believe everything the media says? Terribly presumptuous.

No, I only believe what I hear from Putin and Lavrov.

But seriously, what kind of response was that, of yours? The old "don't believe what the corporate media tells us" pearl of wisdom? I learned that lesson long before you ever cracked your first tub of creatine.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 30, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> How do you know everything the bought and paid for mainstream media tells you is the truth?
> 
> He's a world leader so i'm sure he's just as corrupt as any of them, but propaganda against our enemies is nothing new.  They want you to hate what they hate. They hate steroids too by the way.
> 
> And for the record, Putin, Biden and pretty much any of the political scumbags of the world could die tomorrow and i wouldn't give a good god damn.



That's the reason I posted that sarcastic reply about the US 6th fleet "happening" to be off the coast of Denmark...where the pipeline blew up.

People hear what they want to hear.

Did Russia just shoot itself in the foot and imperil all of Europe for a savage winter? All signs point to the US doing this.

Some people just cannot wrap their head around the fact that the US would endanger everything to maintain it's hegemony. Even the energy security of its own people...perhaps especially its own people and that or its own "allies."

But the media just says "it's Russia's fault.." but cannot even manage a good reason why they would do it. And the low information people will flip right past my extremely humorous post because it's uncomfortable to think your government could be the bad guy.

It's just easier to skip it and go to page 3.

Not enough free thinking in this world.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You can argue if you’d like.
> 
> I got a counter point for you though. Ready to hear it? Here we go, bud.
> 
> ...


wheres jackie? Ahhh shes dead joe...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 30, 2022)

I respect putin alot more then turds like obama,biden,clintons


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 30, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> How do you assume I believe everything the media says? Terribly presumptuous.
> 
> No, I only believe what I hear from Putin and Lavrov.
> 
> But seriously, what kind of response was that, of yours? The old "don't believe what the corporate media tells us" pearl of wisdom? I learned that lesson long before you ever cracked your first tub of creatine.


Nah. The point was that you’re acceptance of our “bad” leader over their “worse” leader is laughable. You just grabbed the “don’t believe the media” because that’s easy. 

And just how ancient are you? I cracked my first tub of creatine 31 years ago. 🙄


----------



## Mythos (Sep 30, 2022)

Here's a primer on Russian paramilitary and asymmetrical warfare activities in Eastern Ukraine, Crimea and other areas in the decade prior to the war as well as information warfare techniques used by some of the ex KGB who are members of the current Russian power clique. Gives a great idea of what Russia is about how they go about doing things



			https://www.jhuapl.edu/Content/documents/ARIS_LittleGreenMen.pdf


----------



## Mythos (Sep 30, 2022)

For those of you who are interested in details, here's a great site that provides daily information on various aspects the war including Russian domestic affairs related to the war such as the mobilization. 

https://www.understandingwar.org/backgrounder/russian-offensive-campaign-assessment-september-29

Here's an example of the kind of detailed information it provides :


"Another Russian milblogger stated that Ukrainian troops are attacking Lyman from three directions and have cut Russian access to the critical Svatove-Lyman road, which is the major ground line of communication (GLOC) sustaining the Russian grouping within Lyman itself.[16] Several milbloggers stated that the fall of Lyman to Ukrainian troops is imminent without the immediate reinforcement of Russian forces."

"Neither Russian nor Ukrainian sources identified any specific areas where Ukrainian troops conducted ground maneuvers on September 29. The Ukrainian General Staff reported that Russian troops once again attempted to advance towards Bezimenne (western Kherson Oblast near the Inhulets River).[27] Ukraine’s Southern Operational Command noted that Ukrainian troops “suppressed” Russian strongholds in Khreschenivka (northeastern Kherson Oblast) with “active actions.”[28] This language is vague and could either mean that Ukrainian troops conducted ground attacks in this area or inflicted fire damage on Russian positions."


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 30, 2022)

Mythos said:


> Here's a primer on Russian paramilitary and asymmetrical warfare activities in Eastern Ukraine in the decade prior to the war as well as information warfare techniques used by some of the ex KGB who are members of the current Russian power clique. Gives a great idea of what Russia is about how they go about doing things
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jhuapl.edu/Content/documents/ARIS_LittleGreenMen.pdf


I gave it a quick skim read and thought “Russias unconventional warfare” sounds a lot like “CIA”.  It also says it was written by the US Government but it’s not dated.


----------



## Mythos (Sep 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I gave it a quick skim read and thought “Russias unconventional warfare” sounds a lot like “CIA”.  It also says it was written by the US Government but it’s not dated.


Yeah its declassified and published by US Army Special Operations Command.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 30, 2022)

Oh, Im convinced now. Putin is awesome. Naw, not convinced.
I hope this doesn't turn into what people like Wes and DocGoogleIron (HeavyIron) are on ASF.

Idiot Doc GoogleIron said he discussed with his wife for just 1 hour the information that he found on the internet in 1 day (he scours the web daily for his truth) and now she see already sees and understands what the majority of the rest of the world does not: The Truth 

Don't be that guy that found some stuff online and now you are so enlightened and really know The Truth. 

At this point I dont care anymore and I dont claim to know more than anyone else. The Truth is none of knows The Truth.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 30, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Oh, Im convinced now. Putin is awesome. Naw, not convinced.
> I hope this doesn't turn into what people like Wes and DocGoogleIron (HeavyIron) are on ASF.
> 
> Idiot Doc GoogleIron said he discussed with his wife for just 1 hour the information that he found on the internet in 1 day (he scours the web daily for his truth) and now she see already sees and understands what the majority of the rest of the world does not: The Truth
> ...


I’m posting because I don’t care anymore…

🤷‍♂️ LOL

ASF…. ASF… asf


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 30, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Oh, Im convinced now. Putin is awesome. Naw, not convinced.
> I hope this doesn't turn into what people like Wes and DocGoogleIron (HeavyIron) are on ASF.
> 
> Idiot Doc GoogleIron said he discussed with his wife for just 1 hour the information that he found on the internet in 1 day (he scours the web daily for his truth) and now she see already sees and understands what the majority of the rest of the world does not: The Truth
> ...


All I know is we’re getting off track.
Let’s all blame an enemy we can do something about, lgbtqrsxxyxo-123


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 30, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Oh, Im convinced now. Putin is awesome. Naw, not convinced.
> I hope this doesn't turn into what people like Wes and DocGoogleIron (HeavyIron) are on ASF.
> 
> Idiot Doc GoogleIron said he discussed with his wife for just 1 hour the information that he found on the internet in 1 day (he scours the web daily for his truth) and now she see already sees and understands what the majority of the rest of the world does not: The Truth
> ...


I agree with the “The truth is none of us knows the truth”. 

That’s really a problem though. Shit happens all the time and none of us know why.

We don’t need to be so pompous to rush off and help other countries though or declare countries enemies when we don’t have our own shit in order here.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 30, 2022)

Nayirah testimony

The Gulf of Tonken

planning to bomb the us and blame cuba

Planning to steal Soviet aircraft and bomb the US to start a war with Russia. 

WMD's and the mysterious "spy"


Deliberately to provoking the jap's

The list goes on.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 30, 2022)

Russia is like that old guy in the bar who used to be a badass who picked a fight with a little guy and is now getting his ass kicked.  Everybody knows the old guy is packing heat and the little guy isn’t, but it’s still tempting to root for the little guy. 

Smartest thing you can do in this situation if you are an onlooker is to just shut up and mind your own business and watch the show. Dumbest thing you can do is to keep handing weapons to the little guy and think that the old guy is not going to shoot you.


----------



## Yano (Sep 30, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> Russia is like that old guy in the bar who used to be a badass who picked a fight with a little guy and is now getting his ass kicked.  Everybody knows the old guy is packing heat and the little guy isn’t, but it’s still tempting to root for the little guy.
> 
> Smartest thing you can do in this situation if you are an onlooker is to just shut up and mind your own business and watch the show. Dumbest thing you can do is to keep handing weapons to the little guy and think that the old guy is not going to shoot you.


Oh I been there and done that , lumped up ugly for it. 

Young dumb fulla cum shooting my mouth off at the pub , old dude at the end of the bar just had enough of it. All he said was , let's go , and started for the door ,, oh you wanna go ol man imma fucking wreck you , i was all fired up.

We got square i shot in real fast he side stepped me and i was on the ground ,, only person ever hit me harder than that was my Pops.  I got back up danced around moved in ,, whammo , on my ass again ... 

Well that went on 4 or 5 more times ,, I never did land a clean shot on him and he was looking mighty bored with me by then.

He just  stopped for a minute and looked at me sitting there and said ,, you had enough ?  I dont remember if I laughed or just smirked a bit but I assured him that indeed , I had , had enough and was full of what he had been serving. 

He did offer me a hand up off the  parking lot before him and a few of the older dudes that had been watching things went back inside , I on the other hand went home  and soaked in the tub while the room was spinning then had some soup and went to bed.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 30, 2022)

Does nobody remember the red scare when we did bad shit based on the assumption that no matter what we did Russia was doing worse and then we had our media say Russia was doing things our government completely made up in order to justify our bad shit.


----------



## Yano (Sep 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Does nobody remember the red scare when we did bad shit based on the assumption that no matter what we did Russia was doing worse and then we had our media say Russia was doing things our government completely made up in order to justify our bad shit.


Crazy shit. 









						McCarthyism and the Red Scare | Miller Center
					

The paranoia about the internal Communist threat—what we call the Red Scare—reached a fever pitch between 1950 and 1954, when Senator Joe McCarthy of Wisconsin, a right-wing Republican, launched a series of highly publicized probes. Journalists, intellectuals, and even many of Eisenhower’s...




					millercenter.org


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Does nobody remember the red scare when we did bad shit based on the assumption that no matter what we did Russia was doing worse and then we had our media say Russia was doing things our government completely made up in order to justify our bad shit.


Cheney leaks to the NY times, as an "anonymous credible high placed source" that confirms that Iraq has weapons of mass destruction.  Then Cheney goes on the news and announces that the NY Times has confirmed that well placed intelligence sources have confirmed that Iraq has weapons of mass destruction.

We know now that Cheney was the source for his own actionable intelligence tip, which he sold to everyone, and that he made the whole thing up.  

Never trust what politicians tell you.  Never.


----------



## Yano (Sep 30, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> Cheney leaks to the NY times, as an "anonymous credible high placed source" that confirms that Iraq has weapons of mass destruction.  Then Cheney goes on the news and announces that the NY Times has confirmed that well placed intelligence sources have confirmed that Iraq has weapons of mass destruction.
> 
> We know now that Cheney was the source for his own actionable intelligence tip, which he sold to everyone, and that he made the whole thing up.
> 
> Never trust what politicians tell you.  Never.


Fucked up thing was any WMD Iraq had , we gave them to use against Iran during their war against them  LOL

 All those chemical weapons they used on the Iranians came from us as payback for the hostage crisis so if there were any left they sure weren't going to show it , all the geeks n eggheads would of been screaming n pointing out makes n models to prove who it belonged to all over the news. 

Cheney would of been fucked so he had to come up with some kinds of bullshit plausible deniability. All while pointing the finger back at the new corrupt Govt they didnt like before some one pointed out , that we gave the weapons to the old govt we did like hahahaah 

That whole area of the world is just one giant cluster fuck , we should of just stayed the fuck out of there and let them all eat each other fuck em.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 30, 2022)

Joliver said:


> That's the reason I posted that sarcastic reply about the US 6th fleet "happening" to be off the coast of Denmark...where the pipeline blew up.
> 
> People hear what they want to hear.
> 
> ...


The US (government, not Americans as a people) being the “bad guy” has about 80 years of precedent behind it. If people refuse to believe it then they have their heads firmly in the sand.

Whether it’s overthrowing governments to protect British and US oil interests, invading countries over nonexistent weapons or fucking Central American countries over bananas, the CIA has had a hand in it.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 30, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> How do you assume I believe everything the media says? Terribly presumptuous.
> 
> No, I only believe what I hear from Putin and Lavrov.
> 
> But seriously, what kind of response was that, of yours? The old "don't believe what the corporate media tells us" pearl of wisdom? I learned that lesson long before you ever cracked your first tub of creatine.



Oh, the old man knows all. i forgot that once you're eligible for AARP your opinion becomes fact. Okay, have your bowl of soup and a nap. Hope the Russian bogeyman doesn't get you.

Sleep well. Don't forget to keep breathing.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 30, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Oh, the old man knows all. i forgot that once you're eligible for AARP your opinion becomes fact. Okay, have your bowl of soup and a nap. Hope the Russian bogeyman doesn't get you.
> 
> Sleep well. Don't forget to keep breathing.


Why does the girl in your pic have arms? They are harder to control like this you know!


----------



## Yano (Sep 30, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Why does the girl in your pic have arms? They are harder to control like this you know!


Arms aren't a problem if you know what to do with them ...

Let's ask trinket ,,, honey are your arms a problem ?

 .. she says , no.  🤷‍♂️    👍


----------



## Nodus1 (Sep 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Does nobody remember the red scare when we did bad shit based on the assumption that no matter what we did Russia was doing worse and then we had our media say Russia was doing things our government completely made up in order to justify our bad shit.


You mean things like forced famine, restricted travel and Siberian prison camps? I can't wait to tell my in-laws that their family's sufferings in the USSR was only their imagination.


----------



## Nodus1 (Sep 30, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> Russia is like that old guy in the bar who used to be a badass who picked a fight with a little guy and is now getting his ass kicked.  Everybody knows the old guy is packing heat and the little guy isn’t, but it’s still tempting to root for the little guy.
> 
> Smartest thing you can do in this situation if you are an onlooker is to just shut up and mind your own business and watch the show. Dumbest thing you can do is to keep handing weapons to the little guy and think that the old guy is not going to shoot you.


Except everyone in the bar remembers the old guy's antics and realize that a tiger doesn't change its stripes. They don't want to be the next one he picks on.


----------



## nissan11 (Sep 30, 2022)

I had to go get my foil hat but I'm back now. 

What did we decide on?


----------



## Joliver (Sep 30, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I had to go get my foil hat but I'm back now.
> 
> What did we decide on?



There is no "good guy." All governments act in their own self-interest and the lives of the little people are a means to that end. 

And robots and shit.


----------



## nissan11 (Sep 30, 2022)

Joliver said:


> There is no "good guy." All governments act in their own self-interest and the lives of the little people are a means to that end.
> 
> And robots and shit.



Do you think when the pressure is released in the pipes and the investigation is done that the investigating governments will be lying to the world about the results? No matter what the results are?


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 30, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> Except everyone in the bar remembers the old guy's antics and realize that a tiger doesn't change its stripes. They don't want to be the next one he picks on.


That's the kind of domino theory bullshit they fed to my generation back in the days of Vietnam, just to keep us all afraid of the godless Ruskies.  

You can take that fucking shit down the road, bro.  The US has been wasting blood and treasure on shit shows like this for as long as I've been alive, and if you are as old as you say you are you would remember that.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 30, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Do you think when the pressure is released in the pipes and the investigation is done that the investigating governments will be lying to the world about the results? No matter what the results are?



Yes. They will continue to lie. 

Because the gambit is based on the lives and standard of living of the Europeans being used as leverage. People will freeze to death. People will go hungry from this. Someone strategically chose for some old couple to die by an empty wood stove rather than a negotiated peace. 

So when the truth comes out, there'll be many versions serving many narratives....and not one person will be held accountable. 

The truth will be decided by the victor. And that makes this a zero sum game...with all sides armed with thermonuclear weapons. 

It's sad, really. The Russian people want this to end. The US people want it to end. The Europeans want it to end.... especially the Ukrainians. But the governments of those people simply do not care. 

Like an angry dad with road rage scaring the shit out of his family to get to Disneyland on time. It's unbelievable.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 30, 2022)

Yano said:


> Arms aren't a problem if you know what to do with them ...
> 
> Let's ask trinket ,,, honey are your arms a problem ?
> 
> ...


Thank God someone put some titties in this thread.


----------



## nissan11 (Sep 30, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Yes. They will continue to lie.
> 
> Because the gambit is based on the lives and standard of living of the Europeans being used as leverage. People will freeze to death. People will go hungry from this. Someone strategically chose for some old couple to die by an empty wood stove rather than a negotiated peace.
> 
> ...


Real question:

If it's easy to hide the facts and results of investigations like that, do you believe in science? Like, the moon, other parts of space, modern medicine, etc.

Those are all things we can't put our own hands on in a tangible sense, and most of us can not conduct the medical research governments oversee.
Do you think man went to the moon? Any country?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 30, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Those are all things we can't put our own hands on in a tangible sense, and most of us can not conduct the medical research governments oversee.



Disagree.  While we don't have the funding to conduct such research it's pretty easy to tell a BS study from real one.



nissan11 said:


> Do you think man went to the moon? Any country?



We are probably on a flat dome. It is impossible to get to the moon. The dome would stop the rocket.  Antarctica is really a ice wall the stops the ocean's from flowing out.


----------



## Nodus1 (Sep 30, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> That's the kind of domino theory bullshit they fed to my generation back in the days of Vietnam, just to keep us all afraid of the godless Ruskies.
> 
> You can take that fucking shit down the road, bro.  The US has been wasting blood and treasure on shit shows like this for as long as I've been alive, and if you are as old as you say you are you would remember that.


That's not feeding bullshit. It's a fucking fact.  There's a reason the former Soviet and Warsaw Pact countries aren't longing to return to Russia's sphere.

And how old did I tell you I was??


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 30, 2022)

I wonder which US


Human_Backhoe said:


> Disagree.  While we don't have the funding to conduct such research it's pretty easy to tell a BS study from real one.
> 
> 
> 
> We are probably on a flat dome. It is impossible to get to the moon. The dome would stop the rocket.  Antarctica is really a ice wall the stops the ocean's from flowing out.


I call BULLSHIT. 

The ice is a barrier wall that prevents us from getting to the really wonderful part of Earth where only the rulers that we slave and toil to live. 

That’s why they jam this climate change agenda on us. They don’t want the ice wall to melt despite their alien technology operations that turn massive amounts of earth rock into a little bit of gold and a lot of heat. The aliens are interested in the heat for their own purposes but a little still escapes, which is what’s slowly warming our planet. 

It’s the same thing the Aliens did on Venus and look at what a mess that atmosphere became.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 30, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> That's not feeding bullshit. It's a fucking fact.  There's a reason the former Soviet and Warsaw Pact countries aren't longing to return to Russia's sphere.
> 
> And how old did I tell you I was??


I don’t give a god damn if they do or don’t want to return to Russia. I don’t give a god damn if Vietnam wants to be commie or be ruled by a dictator we approve of. Don’t care. Not my business.  

Tired of dumb ass do-gooders like you getting everyone worked up over shit that’s not our business. If you want independence, whether it be from Great Britton (in our case) or from Russia (in Ukraine’s case) you have to fight for it and win. I’m tired of all these countries (and special interest groups) thinking it’s the job of the United States to fight and win their independence for them.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 30, 2022)

I'm with big gun. Not our fucking problem. Spend that money on our citizens not Ukraine.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 30, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Real question:
> 
> If it's easy to hide the facts and results of investigations like that, do you believe in science? Like, the moon, other parts of space, modern medicine, etc.
> 
> ...



I consider myself a scientist. Work in stem and such. The problem is never facts. It's conflicting facts. You have to be able to discern the difference. Most of the time the raw data is the only way. Most of the time they believe you're too stupid to read the raw data and simply provide it.

So each individual "conspiracy theory" must be individually considered.

Flat earth...lol
Bunk vaccine....not so lol.

So forth an so on.

I do believe we went to the moon. In fact, it's how we measured the duration of a second...by shooting a laser off a reflective plate on the moon...until we figured out the moon was moving away from us at 4cm per year. Then we went to cesium clocks, etc.

Edit: but when governments get caught lying about things like the vaccine, or false flags, saying men are women, etc... then people stop believing basic sciences. Just watched a doctor tell congress about "pregnant men." 

Pregnant men is fine. But flat earth is cringe. Ok government 🙄.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 30, 2022)

Goddamn lizard people.
Jol is one of them don't listen to him


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 30, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I had to go get my foil hat but I'm back now.
> 
> What did we decide on?


Putin is good, Biden is evil, Trump is the only answer and anyone that disagrees is deep state or just plain uninformed. Scouring the internet has made me the top expert in this. If I just told you for 5 min the amount of knowledge and conspiracies that happen to be real that I have seen on the internet, you would also know The TRUTH.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 30, 2022)

Joliver said:


> There is no "good guy." All governments act in their own self-interest and the lives of the little people are a means to that end.
> 
> And robots and shit.


shut up


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 30, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Do you think when the pressure is released in the pipes and the investigation is done that the investigating governments will be lying to the world about the results? No matter what the results are?


To 'think' is not allowed here brah


----------



## Joliver (Sep 30, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Goddamn lizard people.
> Jol is one of them don't listen to him



Go read the lizard people chat in that "brotherhood" thread. Jeebus. Some people are only alive because normal people aren't allowed to kill them. 

When I'm elected in 2024, everyone will be given 1 human tag at birth. You can harvest 1 person for any reason when the tag is presented. That oughta straighten society out a bit. 

#Jol2024
#MACA


----------



## Joliver (Sep 30, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> shut up



Go like all of my posts or I'm going to murder you.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 30, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Go like all of my posts or I'm going to murder you.


You will do no such thing!

Edit: As a contingency tho, I did go back and like your posts you motherfucker


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I call BULLSHIT.
> 
> The ice is a barrier wall that prevents us from getting to the really wonderful part of Earth where only the rulers that we slave and toil to live.




Worst part is....people believe this. My grandfather had every conspiracy book ever written.  This particular one was written in the early 60's and people still believe it today.


----------



## Mythos (Sep 30, 2022)

I get the 'America first' argument but the FSB has been messing with US infrastructure for a while through with cyber crime both directly and through proxy gangs. They hit the hospital I worked for with Russian origin ransomware, crippled us for a month and it never recovered financially. We all end up paying for that shit..
Yes the CIA has had links to organized crime in the past and we all know they have been shady af in third world etc..... but for last decade and more Putin actively funded cyber gangs and even actual military assets to constantly steal from American businesses and mess with our hospitals and utilities. That's just what we know about.. Who knows how much they've tried to compromise things that are classified. I say mess with the bull get the HIMARS.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 30, 2022)

Old @Nodus1 the boot licking statist retard is shit posting 😂


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 30, 2022)

Mythos said:


> I get the 'America first' argument but the FSB has been messing with US infrastructure for a while through with cyber crime both directly and through proxy gangs. They hit the hospital I worked for with Russian origin ransomware, crippled us for a month and it never recovered financially. We all end up paying for that shit..
> Yes the CIA has had links to organized crime in the past and we all know they have been shady af in third world etc..... but for last decade and more Putin actively funded cyber gangs and even actual military assets to constantly steal from American businesses and mess with our hospitals and utilities. That's just what we know about.. Who knows how much they've tried to compromise things that are classified. I say mess with the bull get the HIMARS.


Yes so much worse than what the American government has always done.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 30, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> You mean things like forced famine, restricted travel and Siberian prison camps? I can't wait to tell my in-laws that their family's sufferings in the USSR was only their imagination.


Nope old retard didn’t say that did I?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 30, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> That's not feeding bullshit. It's a fucking fact.  There's a reason the former Soviet and Warsaw Pact countries aren't longing to return to Russia's sphere.
> 
> And how old did I tell you I was??


Angry. Communism bad. 

Radical Left-wing Joe Biden better!

🤷‍♂️ Wut!?!?!?


----------



## quackattack (Sep 30, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Go read the lizard people chat in that "brotherhood" thread. Jeebus. Some people are only alive because normal people aren't allowed to kill them.
> 
> When I'm elected in 2024, everyone will be given 1 human tag at birth. You can harvest 1 person for any reason when the tag is presented. That oughta straighten society out a bit.
> 
> ...


I want you to be president but I also really want you to shoot yourself in the leg


----------



## Joliver (Sep 30, 2022)

quackattack said:


> I want you to be president but I also really want you to shoot yourself in the leg



If I didn't cash my tag in over a parking spot at Walmart when I was 16.... you'd be a goner. 

Also...thank you for your vote--for president...not the 38 in the leg...you evil, heartless sumbitch 😡.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 30, 2022)

No one really knows. If was going to guess, I would say America.

America has the most corrupt political system in the world with Ukraine being a close 2nd.

Id bet everything that Russia doesn't give a damn about any of this.


----------



## Mair Underwood (Sep 30, 2022)

Joliver said:


> If I didn't cash my tag in over a parking spot at Walmart when I was 16.... you'd be a goner.
> 
> Also...thank you for your vote--for president...not the 38 in the leg...you evil, heartless sumbitch 😡.



You can't even not shoot yourself, let alone run for president.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 30, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> You can't even not shoot yourself, let alone run for president.


Hi jol


----------



## Joliver (Sep 30, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> You can't even not shoot yourself, let alone run for president.



Oh you evil bitch. Of all days...you do this. 

My own poison got me. The snake ate it's own tail.  Killed with your own gun is the greatest shame. 😔


----------



## Joliver (Sep 30, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Hi jol



IT'S NOT ME!!!!! 

You don't have the slightest idea of how this evil works. It's like schrodinger's cat....WHY CAN'T YOU UNDERSTAND!?!?


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Old @Nodus1 the boot licking statist retard is shit posting 😂


I remember he used to get into it with Uncle Rapey. Not as bad as me but....................


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Old @Nodus1 the boot licking statist retard is shit posting 😂


I’m picturing angry grandpa reading, not knowing how to respond and instead mashing the mouse button over the shit emoji. “Ahhhh… gratification. That’ll show those stupid Gen Xer’s that the Boomers opinion still counts. Where’s my Polydent Martha?”


----------



## Joliver (Sep 30, 2022)

I wonder who voted "other." 

Bet the tinfoil hats on those people are twice as thick as mine. Probably some Illuminati or freemason shit I haven't even considered. 

If you voted other, I'd like to hear who you voted for and why. I'm just curious. I'm going to see the cows in a bit and wanted something interesting to read. 

Here's a soulless ginger to look at....enjoy.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 30, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I wonder who voted "other."
> 
> Bet the tinfoil hats on those people are twice as thick as mine. Probably some Illuminati or freemason shit I haven't even considered.
> 
> ...


She’s got my vote. 
I support every stance she takes


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 30, 2022)

lol at the Russian Fear Mongering.

They have the GDP of Canada and had to institute a draft to TRY to beat a second world country. (That happens to literally be next door.... but yes, supposed to be scared of them conquering the world when they dont even have the ability to force project properly on their neighbors)

Very scary paper bear.

At this point im convinced their nukes dont work.

To think they would sabotage their own pipeline is silly, they cant get socks and ammunition to thr front line, let alone actually PLAN anything.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 30, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I wonder who voted "other."
> 
> Bet the tinfoil hats on those people are twice as thick as mine. Probably some Illuminati or freemason shit I haven't even considered.
> 
> ...



Id use her bikini to make soup


----------



## Freakmidd (Sep 30, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Yes. They will continue to lie.
> 
> Because the gambit is based on the lives and standard of living of the Europeans being used as leverage. People will freeze to death. People will go hungry from this. Someone strategically chose for some old couple to die by an empty wood stove rather than a negotiated peace.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mythos (Oct 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yes so much worse than what the American government has always done.


Russians do things that are just as bad. They ain't queasy on executions and torture. I'm just saying we're already losing money due to their cyber activities.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Oct 1, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Real question:
> 
> If it's easy to hide the facts and results of investigations like that, do you believe in science? Like, the moon, other parts of space, modern medicine, etc.
> 
> ...


Wtf does this have to do with the price of tea in China?


----------

